# ACP? CMA? ALberta medics/emts



## ironcoffin (Dec 1, 2009)

IS there any reason ACP is still active?  And CMA is removed correct?  I know there was that whole thing with ACP and the Canadian College of EMS where they removed their license to teach and was extremely illegal on their part since the "HEALTH DISCIPLINES ACT" decides on if a school in a medical field should have their license removed.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 1, 2009)

ironcoffin said:


> IS there any reason ACP is still active?  And CMA is removed correct?  I know there was that whole thing with ACP and the Canadian College of EMS where they removed their license to teach and was extremely illegal on their part since the "HEALTH DISCIPLINES ACT" decides on if a school in a medical field should have their license removed.



A) this should have been posted in the International EMS forum.

B ) Not entirely sure what you're asking here; ACP would have to be active... They're the EMS licensing body for Alberta. CMA is a federal organization, which is still active as well...

I haven't heard of ACP removing the CCoEMS teaching license, but I may be correct in assuming you're thinking about CCoEMS having their accreditation with the ACP being pulled... (which was a long time coming, and a good move imo).


----------



## colafdp (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm going to assume that the OP was going to CCoEMS for his EMT. I also believe that ACP pulling their accreditation is a good move on their part.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 1, 2009)

colafdp said:


> I'm going to assume that the OP was going to CCoEMS for his EMT. I also believe that ACP pulling their accreditation is a good move on their part.



Likewise; if the OP does/did go to CCoEMS, he/she definitely is not doing them any favours by posting in an inappropriate and unprofessional manner.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 1, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 1, 2009)

Doing a quick "other posts" search, the OP is/was definitely a student at CCoEMS (OP made a BVJ 09 thread a while ago; CCoEMS students worked the medical standby)

I, too, was at BVJ 09 when the stage collapsed while working my other job (security). I volunteered to provide medical and rescue services and was stuck with a highly egotistical know-it-all EMT-A (who really didn't know it all... couldn't properly use MCI triage cards despite being, and I quote, "specially trained in MCIs")

That, and other experiences at BVJ with CCoEMS students and instructors, I'm glad that CCoEMS lost their accreditation.  /end rant.


----------



## xlq771 (Dec 1, 2009)

According to the Alberta College of Paramedics website, CCofEMS is still approved to teach the EMT program.  

http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/ApprovedEMTPrograms.aspx


----------



## nomofica (Dec 13, 2009)

xlq771 said:


> According to the Alberta College of Paramedics website, CCofEMS is still approved to teach the EMT program.
> 
> http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/ApprovedEMTPrograms.aspx



Might just not be updated as of yet. 
If they still have their ACP accreditation, well... All I have to say is that's a shame...


----------

